# So I am one month into my running routine.



## FretWizard88 (Mar 27, 2010)

I decided to start running a little over a month ago when I realized that I was not fitting into my pants like I was able to a few months prior. I decided that instead of playing Call of Duty all the time I should instead start running. So far my routine is working and I am staying true to it. 

My routine is very simple, I started out only jogging and walking 3 miles. After the first week, I picked up the pace and ran most of the 3 miles and walked about half a mile. Since I stayed true to my routine, I can not easily run and jog 3 miles. It is really crazy how much easier running gets when you continuously do it every week. 

I just felt like sharing this cause I know how frustrating it can be to get into a routine, but if you just push yourself it just becomes a daily routine that becomes part of your life.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad to hear about that man. It's really encouraging when someone finds a successful program that both gets results and is easy to stick with. Our swim team is starting up the runs again as well along with the swims now that the weather's nice and i can tell i need to get back in the swing of running. Best of luck as you continue on man!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2010)

Keep it up bro! 

I struggled with my weight all through elementary, middle, and part of high school. It wasn't until I decided to make a hell of an effort to get into shape that I got any results. I started lifting, running, and eating better (emphasis on "better" and not "great").

Remember bro, that working (whether it's lifting or running) is only part of the equation. If you can work on your diet you'll be amazed at how fast you can see real results. Keep in mind, you don't have to starve yourself, just keep off of some of the really bad stuff, sweets, and snacks.


----------



## MJS (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm out of shape again, but I had a similar routine during one of my "get in shape" phases. 

There's a nice 2.5 (exact) mile route through my neighborhood that we'd walk once in awhile. 

I started with walking, phased in a little jogging, back to walking. Once I worked it up to where I could run the whole thing at a fairly slow pace, I just worked on cutting the time down. 

I was surprised at how quickly I progressed and it didn't take too long to get to where it was pretty easy to run the whole thing at a pretty decent pace and throw in a few sprints here and there without having a heart attack.

I think doing it that way keeps you from burning out & let's you actually see your progress and helps keep you going. 

But now... I'm back to where if I walk from the couch to the kitchen for a Pop-Tart, I gotta stop and take a nap on the floor at the 1/2 way point. 

I do the same thing with weights. If I decide it's time to get in better shape, I start out with basic exercise & stretching, start adding light weight, etc... and just keep progressing. 

I think more people would stick with it if they started out light. Just look at how many people say "I wanna get ripped," go to the gym one time & overdo it, spend the next 3 days crying about being sore and call it quits.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2010)

There is absolutely nothing on the planet better than running, its extremely addictive. However, I've never been so quickly injured. If you dont already own and use a foam roller, please get one. Also, in case you didnt, be sure to go to a store like Fleet Feet who will take the time to really fit you for a perfect pair of shoes (they get you on a treadmill and film you in each pair). They just put me in a pair of Pearl Izumi Fuel's and holy fuck they are the best shoe I've ever put on. I cant describe what the perfect shoe will do for your running but its so awesome.

If they suggest inserts, GET THEM. Also, watch out for stress fractures, obey the 10% rule. All of these things I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's great man 

I actually feel I'm too skinny (about 5' 10", 135lb, 28" waist) and want to put on some weight so I've been trying to stick to my routine of warming up for about 10 minutes then exercising non-stop for like 30 minutes just about every other day. I kept trying to get this going before but I'd fall out of it in like 2 weeks due to tons of homework. Now I'm way dedicated to sticking to it. I also stay away from greasy foods and soda when I can. I felt so much more sluggish when I used to eat that stuff. Water and protein/fiber-rich foods all the way!

I'm 17 by the way in case any of you thought I was some twiggy adult, I'm still a kid


----------



## Arminius (Mar 27, 2010)

Great job! Running is wonderful, just be careful like Tiger said. If you stretch before you run you'll find it a lot more comfortable + you increase flexibility, it's a win-win.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 28, 2010)

I started running on the sand this month. I finally found a reason to go to the beach 

(at night, of course)


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 28, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> That's great man
> 
> I actually feel I'm too skinny (about 5' 10", 135lb, 28" waist) and want to put on some weight so I've been trying to stick to my routine of warming up for about 10 minutes then exercising non-stop for like 30 minutes just about every other day. I kept trying to get this going before but I'd fall out of it in like 2 weeks due to tons of homework. Now I'm way dedicated to sticking to it. I also stay away from greasy foods and soda when I can. I felt so much more sluggish when I used to eat that stuff. Water and protein/fiber-rich foods all the way!
> 
> I'm 17 by the way in case any of you thought I was some twiggy adult, I'm still a kid



Just wait it out and enjoy being skinny with no effort while you still can - you'll start gaining weight soon enough! I was your size when I was your age, actually a little skinnier I was 130. I turned 24 in December though and was as high as 165 about 6 weeks ago. Fucking metabolism slowing down sucks  - Now I've started dieting like a madman and gotten back down to 153 so far but it really sucks and I still have a long way to go.


----------



## thraxil (Mar 28, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Great job! Running is wonderful, just be careful like Tiger said. If you stretch before you run you'll find it a lot more comfortable + you increase flexibility, it's a win-win.



Don't stretch before you run. Stretch after you run, or at least after you've run a mile or two. Stretching cold muscles will not do anything positive and has even been found to increase the risk of injury.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea, I was always a pretty chubby kid when I was in school. I was pushing 190 at the beginning of my freshman year of high school. Then I got a job and I was down to about 180. When i went to college I told myself that I was not going to gain the freshman 15 but instead lose 15 lbs. I'm now a happy 167lbs and feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 29, 2010)

thraxil said:


> Don't stretch before you run. Stretch after you run, or at least after you've run a mile or two. Stretching cold muscles will not do anything positive and has even been found to increase the risk of injury.




^ Yep.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 29, 2010)

Tiger said:


> There is absolutely nothing on the planet better than running, its extremely addictive. However, I've never been so quickly injured. If you dont already own and use a foam roller, please get one. Also, in case you didnt, be sure to go to a store like Fleet Feet who will take the time to really fit you for a perfect pair of shoes (they get you on a treadmill and film you in each pair). They just put me in a pair of Pearl Izumi Fuel's and holy fuck they are the best shoe I've ever put on. I cant describe what the perfect shoe will do for your running but its so awesome.
> 
> If they suggest inserts, GET THEM. Also, watch out for stress fractures, obey the 10% rule. All of these things I had to learn the hard way.


 
i wear 14 eye steel toe doc martens when i run


----------

